# Crowthorn School



## Damon (Jan 5, 2006)

Stumbled on this place quite by accident whilst on an errand for work today. Set on a winding country road on Tonge Moor, in the Bolton area, Crowthorn School is actually a cluster of buildings which, quite uniquely, were built by the children who were resident there using stone mined from a local quarry.

The School's heart-warming motto was "To Seek and To Save That Which is Lost"

Currently the site is undergoing redevelopment, however the majority of the buildings remain untouched.

Hopefully I can find the time to pay an educational visit this weekend.

Further info can be found in this excellent article, from the Bolton Evening News, first published Monday 16th Jun 2003.



> IN 1872 Edgworth Children's Home was the first National Children's Home (NCH) to be established outside London.
> 
> Today it is about to be sold as an entire village. Karen Stephen visited the moorside residence that once gave hundreds of deprived youngsters a place to call home.
> 
> ...



Reply on Chat thread here​


----------



## carlito (Jan 18, 2008)

Apologies for digging out a old thread, but went up here in the wee small hours, during a quiet spell at work, and by the look of things - ITS STILL EMPTY. plenty of for sale signs on show. i may be wrong of course, but surely it will be worth another nosey?


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 18, 2008)

carlito said:


> ...but surely it will be worth another nosey?



Go for it!!!


----------



## carlito (Jan 19, 2008)

I think i will!!!! like i said, lots of for sale signs about, but can get a couple of pics from the out side at least?!?


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 6, 2008)

carlito said:


> I think i will!!!! like i said, lots of for sale signs about, but can get a couple of pics from the out side at least?!?



Carlito did you ever check out this place? Sounds like it is defo worth checking out, drop me a PM if you interested


----------



## saul_son (Feb 7, 2008)

It was no-go 2 years ago, I doubt it's going to be doable now. Most likely completely converted.

The main school building however may have been opened up a little if that's what you mean Carlito? 

As when we went there was a few houses still untouched and an accomodation block empty aswell as the school. Whats left now?


----------



## carlito (Feb 7, 2008)

Will take a trip up in the next few days. Think the main building is still empty, although there is a house to the left that is occupied, so stealth will be a must. 

one of the lads at work told me a while ago he was looking to buy a house up there and was looking around the school, he could hear running water and found a tap left on. so he went in and turned the mains off. doubt it will be that easy now though, but will have a nosey.


----------



## L_GLASS (Jun 6, 2008)

any news on this one as gf lives just down the road, may be worth a quick visit.


----------



## EssexDaz (Jun 7, 2008)

is there any pics of this place?


----------



## L_GLASS (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.nch.org.uk/uploads/documents/Edgworth.pdf

Just to clear things up the building is still standing and is not to be demolished it is being converted into houses and sold on.


----------



## saul_son (Jun 7, 2008)

Photos here from when me and Damon visited in Jan 06.


----------



## L_GLASS (Jun 8, 2008)

its still here


----------

